# Fun with Klingon



## Johnny Thunder

*Dad speaks only Klingon to kid for 3 years*

Uhm ok then....

http://holykaw.alltop.com/dad-speaks-only-klingon-to-child-for-three-ye


----------



## DeathTouch

peDoghQo'


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, nothing wrong with being bilingual (assuming, of course, that the child gets English lessons, too).


----------



## debbie5

I frown on interacting with children at all. I prefer mine mute.


----------



## DeathTouch

Kids mute? How?


----------



## fick209

he's not a star trek fan but he knows how to speak Klingon

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/11/19/darmond-speers-dad-spoke_n_363477.html


----------



## The-Haunter

J T you either have too much time on you hands or are a magnet for the odd. Either way I'm glad to be a benificiary


----------



## Dark Angel 27

as long as the child was taught english too!

i would love to be able to speak klingon! My fav race on star trek! i even have one of their weapons!

anyone teaching it? :googly:


----------



## Revenant

One of the few times I'm actually embarrassed to be a geek. 

I swear, I do NOT know this guy.


----------



## Draik41895

sorry, im more of a Huttese Person myself


----------



## GothicCandle

ywhay ouldway ouyay eachtay ouryay ildchay ingonklay? owhay 
isway atthay usefulway, Iway avehay EVERNAY etmay anyoneway 
owhay okespay itway, erewhay asway igpay atinlay isway eryvay 
usefulway, evenway ethay iblebay isway inway igpay atinlay.

http://www.museumofconceptualart.com/ible-bay.html


----------



## DeathTouch

I like species 90210


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> ywhay ouldway ouyay eachtay ouryay ildchay ingonklay? owhay
> isway atthay usefulway, Iway avehay EVERNAY etmay anyoneway
> owhay okespay itway, erewhay asway igpay atinlay isway eryvay
> usefulway, evenway ethay iblebay isway inway igpay atinlay.
> 
> http://www.museumofconceptualart.com/ible-bay.html


How long did it take you to type this, GC?


----------



## Tralan

I was actually hoping Rosetta Stone would come out with Klingon and Romulan programs. Those wacky Romulans...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bought a set of Klingon language training CDs for Spooky1 years ago as a joke gift. He never got into it, though. Maybe I should have gone for Romulan...


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> How long did it take you to type this, GC?


igpay atinlay isn'tway atthay ardhay otay ypetay ouyay owknay. 
ofway oursecay itway elpshay ithway eedspay ifway ouyay eatchay 
andway useway away anslatortray, ikelay Iway idday. Iway 
eallyray ancay eakspay itway oughthay, utbay otnay eryvay astfay
. igpay atinlay isway illstay itequay unfay etherway ayway 
oughthay. Omeonesay ouldshay akemay away eadthray erewhay ouyay 
onlyway eakspay igpay atinlay. Ouldway anyoneway ayplay alongway
ifway Iway idday?

andway ertainingpay otay ethay ostpay aboutway ingonklay...


----------



## debbie5

I prefer Ubbie Dubbie...


----------



## debbie5

I keep forgetting to watch that show!! SO MUCH like people (geek/nerds/me) I know....


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I prefer Ubbie Dubbie...


ubI hubavube hubeubard ubof thubat bubut ubit subeubems uba whubole lubot hubarduber thuben pubig lubatubin. lubets try ubit uboubut...

wow If I hadn't wrote that I would have no clue what it says...lol

oh wait i think i did that wrong....

I hubave hubeard ubof thubat bubut ubit subeems uba whubole lubot hubarder thuben pubig lubatubin. Lubets try ubit ubout...

Which way is correct??? Every vowel or one vowel in every syllable?



debbie5 said:


> I keep forgetting to watch that show!! SO MUCH like people (geek/nerds/me) I know....


It's an awesome show! Sheldon is the best. In a way he reminds me of myself...lol...which isn't as weird as it sounds!


----------



## nixie

for ubbi dubbi, try this...

http://pbskids.org/cgi-registry/zoom/ubbidubbi.cgi


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Back on track here -

now you can take a cave tour in Klingon.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/07/27/2965059.htm


----------



## PirateLady

I prefer Pirate talk myself. :xbones:


----------



## badger

*sigh* And I thought I was nerdy...


----------



## GothicCandle

badger said:


> *sigh* And I thought I was nerdy...


I have a friend who speaks Binary and is learning Elvish, not to mention she speaks english and japanese.


----------



## randomr8

Dr. Cerf spoke Klingon at my son's highschool graduation this June. He's a very righteous dude.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.......*eyes goes crosside*

um....i'm lost....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I bought a set of Klingon language training CDs for Spooky1 years ago as a joke gift. He never got into it, though. Maybe I should have gone for Romulan...



.....would you still happen to have those?


----------



## GothicCandle

randomr8 said:


> Dr. Cerf spoke Klingon at my son's highschool graduation this June. He's a very righteous dude.


Dr. Fraser Crane spoke klingon at his sons barmitsva, but he didn't know it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> .....would you still happen to have those?


I think we donated them to a charity years ago. Kind of wish we still had them now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lovely. The world's first Klingon opera.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11265311


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think real Klingons would totally go for opera. Really, a Wagnerian soprano would be a worthy foe


----------



## debbie5

Why volunteer in a soup kitchen, feeding the hungry, when you can spend your time writing Klingon opera instead??


----------



## Bone To Pick

I thought the Klingons got wiped out around Uranus long ago? Hey-oh!!


----------



## DeathTouch

They never show how anyone uses the bathroom on star trek. I would hate to see the capt cut the power to the bathrooms.


----------



## debbie5

How do they use the bathroom? Two words: SUCK SHUN.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How heart-warming. A Very Klingon Christmas!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...gon-Christmas-Carol-brought-to-the-stage.html


----------

